# That is one way to get to ride on a helicopter...



## Chopstick (Feb 9, 2018)

I dont know why I didnt this of this sooner!

Man Indicted for Falsely Pretending to be a General Officer in the U.S. Army



> *Man Indicted for Falsely Pretending to be a General Officer in the U.S. Army*
> 
> *RALEIGH* – Robert J. Higdon, Jr., United States Attorney for the Eastern District of North Carolina, announces that a federal grand jury in Raleigh has returned an indictment charging* CHRISTIAN GERALD DESGROUX*, age 57, of Raleigh, with  pretending to be a United States Army Lieutenant General engaged in transporting a person for a classified briefing and under such guise having asserted authority to land a helicopter at Statistical Analysis Systems (SAS) headquarters, located in Cary, North Carolina – all in violation of Title 18, United States Code, Section 912.
> If convicted of this charge *DESGROUX* would face maximum penalties of 3 years imprisonment, a $250,000 fine, and a term of supervised release following any term of imprisonment.
> ...


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 9, 2018)

I saw the title of the thread and thought this was going to be about



And instead it's the sequel to _Catch Me If You Can, _good on him for working towards and achieving his dreams. An inspirational human being.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 9, 2018)

This is about 20 minutes from where I love.  Was huge on the local news.  Ballsy thing, though.

Live.  And love.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 9, 2018)

Those that are familiar with this, can you fill in the gaps?  Aside from the fact he posed as a Gen.  I don't understand exactly what he did or why?  He landed a helicopter at SAS HQ but said he was transporting someone?  I don't get it.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 9, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Those that are familiar with this, can you fill in the gaps?  Aside from the fact he posed as a Gen.  I don't understand exactly what he did or why?  He landed a helicopter at SAS HQ but said he was transporting someone?  I don't get it.



Sounds like a bit of a whack job.  Claimed to be a general, transporting people to SAS Institute, landed a helo on campus grounds.  He is charged with impersonating an army officer.  My question, crazy or not, where did he learnt o fly choppers, and how did he get one?

Aside from the article in the news, not much else has been released.


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 9, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> This is about 20 minutes from where I love.



That's pretty close to your kitchen counter!



Devildoc said:


> Ballsy thing, though.



No doubt, but eww. What if a clove of garlic got in there..?


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 9, 2018)

Frank S. said:


> That's pretty close to your kitchen counter.



Fuck me, that's what I get for posting when I had about 3 hours of sleep.


----------



## AWP (Feb 9, 2018)

Probably a better GO than many in uniform today....


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 12, 2018)

Dude has some serious issues.....

Feds: Man landed helicopter at SAS to impress woman :: WRAL.com


----------



## x SF med (Feb 12, 2018)

and....  apropos of this dude....


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 12, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Dude has some serious issues.....
> 
> Feds: Man landed helicopter at SAS to impress woman :: WRAL.com


It's better that some of the other reasons I expected to hear.

Shit, after all, nearly every bad idea guys come up with initially start out as a way to impress a girl.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 12, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> BTDT, sort of. Hughs 500, 1986...didn't claim to fly it, just rode it...but used this pic to impress a female.
> View attachment 21442


You were a sexy bastard !


----------



## Gunz (Feb 12, 2018)

YEAH BABY

Now I'm an old bastard.X-D


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 12, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You were a sexy bastard !



You harlot. 
You whore of Babylon.
I'm telling Bob Costas.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Dude has some serious issues.....
> 
> Feds: Man landed helicopter at SAS to impress woman :: WRAL.com


----------

